
Zwift's Virtual Tour de France Broadcast - 205guy
https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2020/07/behind-the-scenes-on-zwifts-tour-de-france-tv-broadcast-plus-zwifts-new-raceview.html
======
205guy
This isn't overly technical, but it's a good look behind the scenes at how the
virtual race is being produced in real-time.

TL;DR: just like everybody else, they use Zoom (and then some...)

But what I find more striking is how a tech company in the fitness industry
really hit the big time and because of the virus, has expanded their platform
from amateurs cycling/training at home, to running a top pro cycling event.
Apparently, it's "only" a 6-stage demonstration of the technology, to fill the
media void over the summer when it usually runs. The real race is still
planned for the fall.

